# First Bug of 2011



## ChrisA (Feb 14, 2011)

Saw some small flies on some snowdrops, so took a few shots.

All on the MPE-65mm.

about 2x Mag at F11.







about 3x Mag at F11.






and 1:1 at F11 to show in context on the snowdrop, unfortunately cropped the wings a bit tight.


----------



## Davor (Feb 14, 2011)

love the shots! especially the 2nd one, really sharp and clear.


----------



## ChrisA (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for looking and the comments


----------



## alwaysbored786 (Feb 15, 2011)

how the hell, these are amazing! I also love the second one. Great work!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 15, 2011)

I hate bugs. But seriously... this is pretty damn awesome!


----------



## DevonBlomquist (Feb 15, 2011)

That's an insane macro! gorgeous shot.. I love the pollen on him.


----------



## ChrisA (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks I'm glad you like them.  Really please to find some bugs this early in the year.  Fortunate in a way, as I'd gone to take snowdrops and found these amongst them.


----------



## Joeguitar (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow....amazing detail and clarity.  Hopefully that means that spring is right around the corner


----------



## ChrisA (Feb 17, 2011)

Joeguitar said:


> Wow....amazing detail and clarity.  Hopefully that means that spring is right around the corner



I hope so, but it seems an eternity away still.


----------



## Bios. (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice, I can't wait till the day I get my hands on an MPE.


----------



## tyler_h (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome shots; first one is spectacular with the pollen.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice, love it! It's been said a lot but the pollen on that little guy is awesome!! What kind of lighting system do you use to get shots like that?


----------



## ChrisA (Feb 21, 2011)

Marc-Etienne said:


> Very nice, love it! It's been said a lot but the pollen on that little guy is awesome!! What kind of lighting system do you use to get shots like that?



Thanks - I have a Canon MT-24ex Twin Macro flash.  I have this diffused by stofen diffusers.  Also I mount one of the flashes on a kaiser bounce shoe adapter to give it more height and act more as a "flood" type lamp which I put directly over the subject.  Other lamp is more side on to fill the shot.


----------

